# majestic



## cadillacbike (Oct 25, 2011)

i cleaned out this basement this past weekend.and the owner give me this bike.its a arnold & schwinn majestic.the s/n is G07074 . would any one know what year this is. and i noticed the kickstand is not built in the frame.




 thanks alot ahead of time for helping me. cadillacbike


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 25, 2011)

*schwinnie*

Interested in buying your recent find.  Check you PM


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 25, 2011)

1941 model BA 107-1

 In two tone red!   SCHWING!


----------



## J.C. (Oct 25, 2011)

*Year*

*Looks like she is a 41.  VERY cool bike*


----------



## GenuineRides (Oct 25, 2011)

*Genuine '41 for sure*

'41 straight bar is a pretty desirable bike, you'll probably have many people intersted in buying it, including me.


----------



## Dave K (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow that is a killer bike.  Never seen one in that color.


----------



## mruiz (Oct 26, 2011)

Very good find, My favorite head badge. Can you show a pic of the head badge?
 Mitch


----------



## 46powerwagon (Oct 26, 2011)

You are one very lucky person-Nice bicycle

Gary


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 26, 2011)

Damn.....you must clean basements REAL well! Hehe, great old bike! Ride it!


----------



## robertc (Oct 26, 2011)

cadillacbike, 

Man you scored on that one. Congrats


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for everyones help and comments. am going to clean it up and ride! cadillacbike


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (Nov 2, 2011)

*magic majestic!*

Great find...congrats!


----------



## panther boy (Nov 2, 2011)

*B107*

in the book,  "50 Years of Schwinn-Built Bicycles", thios bike is featured on page 73, as a 1941, but the colors are reversed. This has long been my favorite Schwinn,--- in fact I opened my book this morning just to drool over it again.

Very nics find!!!


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 5, 2011)

*ride*

took the majestic for a ride yesterday.it rode great! I had heads turning.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2011)

I love happy endings!


----------

